# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Kush ështe Albin Kurti dhe Lëvizja VETËVENDOSJE!

## feratkoca

Albin Kurti është lindur më 24 Mars të vitit 1975 në Prishtinë. Shkollën fillore (1981-1989) dhe shkollën e mesme (1989-1993) përfundoi në Prishtinë me rezultate shembullore. Në vitin akademik 1993/94, Albin Kurti, filloi studimet dhe i kreu ato pranë Fakultetit të Elektroteknikës në Universitetin e Prishtinës...

Në Gusht të vitit 1997, Albin hyri në Unionin e Pavarur të studentëve të Universitetit të Prishtinës si anëtar i kryesisë së Unionit me detyrë për marrëdhëniet me jashtë. Albini ishte gjithashtu njëri ndër organizatorët e protestave paqësore të studentëve të UP për lirimin e objekteve shkollore, të cilët mbaheshin nga profesorët dhe studentët serbë. Albini së bashku me kryesinë e UPSUP organizuan protesta paqësore të studentëve më 1 tetor 1997, 29 tetor 1999, 30 dhjetor 1997 dhe 13 mars 1998. Gjatë kësaj kohe ishte ftuar në disa takime në Uashington DC, New York, Burksel, Kopenhagë dhe në Parlamentin Evropian në Strasburg me qëllim informimin e komunitetit botërorë rreth kërkesës së ARSYESHME të studentëve. Albini, gjithashtu është takuar edhe me personalitete të larta të politikës së jashtme botërore si Robin Cook (ish-ministër i jashtëm i Britanisë se Madhe), Kluas Kinkel (ish-ministër i jashtëm i Gjermanisë), Huber Vedrine (ministër i jashtëm i Francës), Rober Gelbard (ish-përfaqësues special i Presidenti Klinton për Ballkanin) dhe me ambasadorët dhe përfaqësuesit e ambasadave të vendeve perëndimore të cilët ishin të akredituara në Beograd. Në Gusht të vitit 1998, Albini filloi te punojë në zyrën e përfaqësuesit politik të UÇK-së, Adem Demaçit, ku shërbente si përkthyes. Në fillim të Marsit të vitit 1999, Albini ndërpreu të gjitha aktivitetet në UPSUP dhe pranë zyrës së Përfaqësuesit politik të UÇK-së për të vazhduar studimet e tij në universitet. Gjatë fushatës së bombardimeve të NATO-s, Albini mbeti (qëndroi) në Prishtinë, kur policia serbe e arrestoi atë me 27 prill 1999 dhe deri me 1 Maj është mbajtur në burgun e Prishtinës. Më 2 Maj është transferuar në burgun e Lipjanit ku ai qëndroi deri më 10 qershor. Gjatë kësaj kohe është torturuar barbarisht. Albini është akuzuar për takimin me Richard Holbrooke (ku në fakt, Albin kurrë nuk e ka takuar) dhe takimin me Christopher Hill. Më 10 qershor, Albini dhe shumë shqiptarë të tjerë të burgosur janë transferuar nga burgu i Lypjanit (Kosovë) në burgjet serbe. 
Më 12 Qershor Komiteti ndërkombëtar i Kryqit të Kuq informon që Albini mbahet në burgun e Pozharevacit. Në Gjykatën e Qarkut në Nish, e cila e ka marrë kompetencën e Gjykatës së Qarkut në Prishtinë, ishte mbajtur gjykimi kundër Albin Kurtit, njërit prej udhëheqësve të studentëve shqiptarë, i cili ishte burgosur më 27 prill të vitit 1999, në Prishtinë. 

Në fillim të gjykimit, Albin Kurti ka deklaruar se është shtetas i Republikës së Kosovës, se nuk e pranon këtë gjykatë, por vetëm gjykatën e popullit të vet, se nuk do të përgjigjet në pyetjet e gjykatës dhe se refuzon avokatin. Në aktakuzë theksohet se Albin Kurti "gjatë vitit 1998, ka marrë pjesë në krijimin e bandës, e cila ka qenë në përbërje të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës" dhe se ka marrë pjesë në "negociatat për këmbimin e policëve në Dragobil e Likoc", se ka "qenë anëtar ilegal i Kryesisë së Unionit të Pavarur të Studentëve të Universitetit të Prishtinës" dhe "sekretar i përfaqësuesit politik të UÇK-së - Adem Demaçit".Gjatë këtij procesi gjyqësor, Albin Kurti, midis të tjerash, ka thënë se si anëtar i Kryesisë së Unionit të Pavarur të Studentëve dhe si kryetar i Komisionit për Bashkëpunim Ndërkombëtar të këtij Unioni ka organizuar demonstratat e studentëve, "që kishin për synim pavarësinë e Kosovës dhe marrjen e Universitetit, si dhe kthimin e studentëve dhe profesorëve shqiptarë". Sipas fjalëve të Albinit, qëllimi i demonstratave ka qenë "pavarësia e Kosovës dhe lufta kundër regjimit serb, i cili me forca policore e ka pushtuar Kosovën dhe ka ushtruar dhunë ndaj shqiptarëve". Albin Kurti po ashtu ka deklaruar para gjykatës se është e vërtetë se ka qenë sekretar i përfaqësuesit politik të UÇK-së, Adem Demaçit, dhe se këtë e ka bërë për shkak të admirimit dhe respektit ndaj tij dhe për ta përkrahur dhe paraqitur politikën e UÇK-së" për realizimin e qëllimit të shenjtë - Pavarësisë së Kosovës dhe çlirimit të shqiptarëve nga regjimi okupues fashist i Sllobodan Millosheviqit. Albin Kurti u dënua me 15 vjet dhe pas ardhjes së Koshtunicës në pushtet u lirua. ... 
Më 10 shkurt të  viti 2007 u paraburgos nga njësitë speciale të SHPK-së dhe UNMIK-ut për demonstratat e 10 shkurtit 2007 të Lëvizjes vetëvendosje qe pas 1 viti është liruar ..
Sot Albin Kurti vazhdon aktivitetin për të  drejten e popullit shqiptar per vetevendosje dhe Bashkim Kombëtar .
Po ashtu Lëvizja VETËVENDOSJE! për çdo dite është duke u angazhuar  ne zgjedhjen e qështjes sone kombëtare pra relaizimit e të drejtes së vetëvendosjes per popullin shqiptar ,ne veqanti ate te Kosovës, duke organizuar tryeza, takime ,tubime si dhe duke vazhduar aktivitetin e saje ne tër trojet shqiptare ne prëgaditjen e 28 Nëntorit ne të gjitha qëndrat shqiptare ne Tiranë ,Preshevë,Tetovë,Ulqinë ,Prishtinë si dhe ne Qamëri

----------


## faruk_01

Une Jam Perkrahje Maksimale Per Z.albin Kurti, Ai Eshte Nje Shqiptar I Ralle Ne Trojet Tona, Duhet Perkrahur Masovikisht Dhe Te Gjithe Ti Bashkohemi Thirjes Se Tij Dhe Organizates Se Tij...
Tung

----------


## francisko

ndoshta njeriu me i menqur qe kam njohur deri me tani dhe me te vertet eshte nje shqipetar i rrall

----------


## sabah08

Eshte djale me ide te qarta kombetare dhe largpames ne kendveshtrimin e tij dhe te shokeve qe e mbeshtesin.Nen shembullin e tij duhet te konfigurohet edhe rinia ketu ne shqiperi.Eshte rinia ajo qe duhet te veje ne levizje politiken shqiptare qe me veprimet e saj ,pak ose aspak i ka mbrojtur interesat kombetare nga sulmet e antishqiptareve si vasil bollano dhe larot e tjere qe e ndjekin pas.Albin Kurti jo vetem nga shqiptaret e kosoves, ka dhe duhet te kete mbeshtetje,por ai si simbol i nacionalizmit shqiptar ka dhe duhet te kete mbeshtetje nga shqiptaret ne shqiperi dhe maqedoni.Jemi nje komb kemi nje gjuhe dhe duhet te mbajme te njejtin qendrim persa i perket ceshtjes kombetare.Sic po rrjedhin ngjarjet ceshtja kombetare shqiptare po i afrohet zgjidhjes.Te qendrojme te bashkuar e ta mbeshtesim fort njeri tjetrin.

----------


## beni33

albin  kurti   esht    njeriu    me  i  kompletuar kombtarisht  esht  nje   shqiptar  i  vertet  
esht   i  sigurt  ne   rrugen e   ti  kemi  fat  qe  kemi  te  madhin albin  kurtin

----------


## Dorontina

> albin  kurti   esht    njeriu    me  i  kompletuar kombtarisht  esht  nje   shqiptar  i  vertet  
> esht   i  sigurt  ne   rrugen e   ti  kemi  fat  qe  kemi  te  madhin albin  kurtin


*Edhe une jam e ketij mendimi Albin Kurti esht njeriu me i kompletuar i trojeve shqiptare,*ka dije asht i qart,nuk perkulet asht optimist  i njef gjerat mirê dhe qe nga rinia lufton per te drejtat tona qe na jan shkel mohu dhe vazhdojn te na mohohen.
Albini na mban duke na then te verteten mos te humbim ne mjegull me rrena te politikanve aktual.

*Albinin ka sencin e 6 ket e ka dhurat prej Zoti* per ate politikanet se kuptojn, por ujqit e europes mir e kan kuptu se kam lexu ne frengjisht kan shkru per te dhe krejt e kan kuptu perceptimin e tij se ka edhe gjuh te epokes .
*
kem nevoj per NJI LIDER, nji HERO , nji IDEAL ky asht Albini*

*ka ardh koha per Vetvendosje...siq e ka emrin Lidhja...*

----------


## 1_migjeni

Xhevahir ka lind Kosova kush ka vesh e don me pa,Eshte unik dhe i pa vdekshem,Shqipetar ruane kudo ket djale.

----------


## arta.li

mendoj se lider i vetem ka qenë i ndjeri Ibrahim Rugova dhe pasardhes i Zt.Rugova eshte pikerisht Albin Kurti.

----------


## Disa

Adem Demaci dhe Albin Kurti,jan te vetmit lider,qe munde ta nxjerrin Kosoven nga ky kolapse qe eshte future.

----------


## ardiana luzha

> mendoj se lider i vetem ka qenë i ndjeri Ibrahim Rugova dhe pasardhes i Zt.Rugova eshte pikerisht Albin Kurti.


aufffff cka na paske shkru!!!

----------


## illyrian rex

Edhe une e perkrah shume Albin Kurtin, pooooooor kesi sondazhi kurr nuk kam pa  :buzeqeshje: 

1.te mire  2.shume te mire 3.te qelluar 4. duhet te zgjerohet sa me shume dhe 5. Nevojitet i gjithe populli shqiptar te bashkohet me te.

A ka diku *keq*, *shum keq*, *nuk duhet te bashkohemi me te* etj. Duhet ti ipet mundesi edhe pales tjeter qe te votoje. 

Ky lloj i sondazhit nuk ekziston as ne Korene Veriore e as ne Kube.

----------


## beni33

me   kujtohet  kur  albin kurti    para disa  vitesh    thoshte    UNMIK  ,EULEX-VET   SERBIA     tash     ka   ardh koha    qe   disa    sahan  lepirs   te   binden   se     EULEX     esht   veq  nje  org   kriminale      fleni  fleni     o  shqiptar     zgjohuni

----------


## Bolivari

Kurti dhe sindromi i pishave të Shtimes

Salih Mehmeti*

Ishte kallnori i vitit 2006, një prej më të ftohtëve që ka mbajtë ndonjëherë pas luftës në Kosovë. S’kisha as një muaj që prej se kisha veshur fanellën e bardhë të ish lëvizjes ‘Vetëvendosje’ megjithë moshën e njomë që kisha. Asokohe kjo lëvizje sipërfaqësisht qytetare mbante tubime gjithandej fshatrave e qyteteve të Kosovës në shërbim të senzibilizimit qytetar në prag të nisjes së negociatave me Serbinë, që me siguri (ashtu siç edhe u vërtetua më vonë) do ta dëmtonin seriozisht vendin tonë. Bashkë me A. Kurtin, G. Konjufcën, D.D dhe një aktiviste tjetër L.S po udhëtonim drejt Prizrenit, në një mëhallë të të cilit do të mbanim një tubim me banorët e atyshëm. Vetura përpinte shpejt e shpejt kilometrat në vijën rrugore Prishtinë – Prizren, pavarësisht mjegullës së madhe që kish përla hapësirën kah të hanin sytë. Edhe muhabetet brenda në veturë dukej sikur qenë ngrirë prej ftohtit të madh. Kurti gjatë tërë kohës bënte sikur lexonte një libër. Me të mbrri në dalje të Shtimes, aty ku rruga merr një përpjetëz të thekshme, në bregun në të djathtë gjendet një kompleks i gjerë pishash. Albini sakaq mbylli librin duke shikuar drejt tyre. ‘Sa më pëlqen ky vend me këto pisha’, tha ai si duke folur ndër vete. Jo pse tha diçka të madhe por në mbamendje m’u thadruan këto fjalë sepse ishte hera e parë që po udhëtoja bashkë me mitin e madhëruar të medieve, që më parë e shihja vetëm në kutinë e televizorit. Dy vite më vonë fati e deshi që rishtas të kaloja nëpër të njëjtën rrugë me një shok tjetër të Albinit (emrin e të cilit s’e përmend dot për shkak të keqardhjes sime për të) i cili në të njëjtën kohë qe njëri prej drejtuesve të ish-lëvizjes në një biçim byroje prej 10 vetash. Jo pse kishte farë peshe vendim-marrëse kjo byro por të paktën sajonte imazhin se lëvizja drejtohej në mënyrë kolegiale dhe transparente (sic!). Me t’u afruar tek vendi i famshëm tanimë, atje në të dalë të Shtimes në atë bregun në të djathtë të rrugës, atje ku ngrihen thikë përpjetë pishat dhe breshtat, shoku ynë nga Byroja tha: ‘Sa më pëlqen ky vend – sa m’pëlqejnë këto pisha’. Vite më vonë kjo Deja Vu e çuditshme m’u shfaq sërish me tërë banalitetin e saj: sa ishim liruar prej burgut të Dubravës (si pasojë e revoltës ndaj Protokollit Policor që u nënshkrua midis EULEX dhe Serbisë), dhe ne, aktivistët e lëvizjes po organizonim aksione gjithandej vendit për të grishë bojkot të zgjedhjeve lokale që mbaheshin atë vit (2009). Në veturën në të cilën po udhëtonim për misionin tonë ‘fisnik’ gjendej edhe një kuadër premtues, i cili muaj më vonë do të merrte teserën për të hyrë në Byron e lëvizjes (që tani aq shumë po shëmbëllente në një parti klasike). Me të mbrri tek vendi ynë i famshëm tek bashka e pishave dhe breshtave tha mallëngjyeshëm: ‘Sa m’pëlqejnë këto pisha!’. 



Kjo më trazoi për shumë kohë duke më zhytë në një labirinth pyetjesh që vështirë merrnin përgjigje. U pëlqenin më të vërtetë këto pisha kuadrit besnik të Kurtit apo thjesht ata kishin përbrendësuar matricat e mendimit prej Kurtit? Thjesht ato pisha s’kishin kurrfarë hijeshie që t’i bënte më të veçanta apo më hijerënda: ato ishin thjesht pisha e bredha. Në të vërtetë admirimi i këtyre pishave prej thuajse secilit shok të Albinit na bën të deshifrojmë më kollaj mënyrën e funksionimit disavjeçar të një organizimi që është maskuar në mënyrë aq finoke si lëvizje qytetare. Për lehtësi diagnoze tutje do të shërbehemi me termin ‘Sindromi i Pishave të Shtimes’ që i referohet fabrikimit të modeleve të dëgjueshme sipas matricave të një mjeshtri të madh të manipulimit masiv – Albin Kurtit. Me fjalë të tjera, kjo lëvizje që fatalisht u quajt lëvizje, impononte modele të tilla të ‘aktivistit’: nuk kërkoheshin aktivistë që fiqironin në mënyrë autonome, por vetëm pasues që përvijonin tragat e bariut. Kërkoheshin njerëz që i pëlqenin pishat e Shtimes. 

Mejtime të thella si këto bën që të hiqja dorë nga ideja ime fillestare për t’i përgatitur një tortë ditëlindjes së shtatë të partisë së Kurtit.  Përvjetorët e lindjeve të partive është bërë zakon të ndjesohen si data të shënuara plot mallëngjim, që të krijojnë përshtypjen se s’do ta hamë më bukën thatë. Përmes medieve të cilat janë në pritje të ethshme të sensacioneve u pasqyrua gjerësisht ditëlindja e shtatë e partisë së Albin Kurtit, e cila pa fije modestie vazhdon të pretendojë se është trashëgimtare e lëvizjes së dikurshme ‘Vetëvendosje’. Në një fjalim të cilin e përshkon tejpërtej fryma narcisoide, Albin Kurti me fjalë të zgjedhura me delikatesë të hollë e ngriti në qiell partinë e tij, duke lënë përshtypjen sikur ajo është epiqendër e gjithçkaje. Liderët e grupimeve politike në vend pa fije modestie vazhdojnë ta modelojnë rolin e tyre në histori, duke i dhënë theks të veçantë atributeve që pandehen si unike. Mirëpo, veçanësia e partisë së Kurtit nuk qëndron as në konceptin e as në veprimin e tij politik: problemi qëndron në atë se partitë e tjera politike të pleksura në rrjetën e pazgjidhshme të interesave të ngushta kanë krijuar mundësi të arta për individë, të cilët me angazhim fare minimal shfrytëzojnë hapësirën publike për t’u imponuar politikisht. Në mungesë të një Qeverie efektive e të organizimeve të tjera shoqërore (sindikatat, studentët), partia e Kurtit e ka fare të lehtë të zhvatë kapitale politike përmes organizimit të aksioneve qesharake fëmijërore, të cilat përmes përsëritjes mekanike të medieve bëhen ngjarje të muajit. Në vazhdim të fjalimit të tij, Kurti sikur shpërthen nga galdimi se partia e tij po i shpëton tundimit të pushtetit, aferave korruptive e imoraliteteve të tjera: “Na thoshin që do të ndryshojmë, por ne as nuk u pasuruam, e mbajtën koherencën e diskursit dhe besnikërinë ndaj metodës. Pra, nuk devijuam, nuk u lodhëm dhe nuk u ndalëm”. Megjithatë, ai i mbetet borxh opinionit të gjerë e veçmas përkrahësve të tij që të shpjegojë sesi u bë që gjatë kohës sa u mbajtën negociatat në Bruksel nuk u organizua qoftë edhe një protestë e vetme, e cila do të kontestonte marrëveshjet disfatiste. Në qoftë se e marrim për të mirëqenë pohimin e Kurtit se partia e tij vazhdon t’i qëndrojë besnik metodave të një lëvizje qytetare, atëherë cila do të jetë përgjigja për mungesën e plotë të protestave kundër negociatave, gjendjes në veri si dhe shpërdorimeve të vazhdueshme, në të cilat ku më shumë e ku më pak kanë gisht institucionet ndërkombëtare. Fakti që shumica e drejtuesve të ish-lëvizjes Vetëvendosje janë kyçur në ‘sistem’ lë të nënkuptohet se Kurti i jep përparësi të plotë rrugës ‘institucionale’, të cilën e ndjeson si mundësinë e vetme për t’u bërë kryeministër, një ëndërr e cila po paguhet me përpjekje gjithnjë e më të dëshpëruara. Dështimet e njëpasnjëshme të partisë së Kurtit për t’u imponuar dosido në qendër të vëmendjes sikur tundin kambanat e alarmit, se ata në një të ardhme jo të largët do të bëhen ca kamikazë të politikës të cilët nën ethet e militantizmit s’do të kursejnë asgjë. Ai i hyn në hak të vërtetës edhe kur përpiqet të vesh petkun e një virgjëreshe, e cila në mënyrë stoike i qëndron epsheve politike. Për hir të transparencës, Kurti duhet të na shpjegojë fije e për pe arsyen sesi shumica e aparatçikëve të brendshëm të partisë së tij vazhdojnë të marrin paga nga burime të panjohura. Kjo nuk do të përbënte farë paradoksi kur kihet parasysh natyra private e partive politike. Por duhet të bëhet e qartë se nuk i ecën kungulli mbi ujë asaj meselës së vjetër se Kurti me shokë motivohen vetëm prej vullnetit të çiltër për veprime politike. Rrethi i ngushtë i militantëve që i kanë mbetur pranë Kurtit tani paguhen për shërbimet e tyre kundruall partisë. Teksa flasin për shfrytëzim e kolonializëm, ata sikur harrojnë se militantëve të rinj u shfrytëzohen deri në pikën e fundit kapacitetet fizike dhe mendore. Qëndrimi i tyre nën hijen e Kurtit më shumë i ngjan një inkubatori të frikshëm, ku vijimësisht përthithen energjitë e tyre rinore në betejat e ditëpërditshme partiake. 

Partitë e politikanët në Kosovë ngritën në skenë sipas parimit ‘Selected but not elected’. Prore gjatë këtyre viteve është votuar për të përzgjedhurit nga Brukseli e Nju Jorku. Kjo kategori e të përzgjedhurve është e besatuar paraprakisht që gjatë tërë kohës së penetrimit në politikë të jetë fleksibile. Fleksibiliteti në këtë politikishten e ditëve tona i referohet gatishmërisë për të bërë lëshime edhe matanë vijave të kuqe. Kjo Qeveri e cila ka flirtuar me kompromise të turpshme me Serbinë do të mund të ishte qeveria më e delegjitimuar e pasluftës sikur Albin Kurti në vend të një politikani që lëshon jargë nga goja për t’u bërë vezir i vilajetit tonë, të vazhdonte të ishte një aktivist në krye të një lëvizjeje thellësisht qytetare, qëllimi i të cilës nuk është domosdo ardhja në pushtet. Kjo lëvizje nuk do të duhej të ishte e helmatisur gjer në palcë me njerëz aventurierë, parashutistë të çdo lloji e biznesmenë, të cilët presin të shumëzojnë prokopinë e tyre. E për fat të keq, ajo që po vazhdon për konsum të brendshëm si ‘Vetëvendosje’ vazhdon të jetë e mbushur spicë prej njerëzve të tillë. Përndryshe, aktivistët e Kurtit janë shndërruar edhe në fantazma kibernetike, të cilat rravgojnë nëpër botën virtuale të internetit duke sajuar një figurë të rreme të partisë së tyre. Kjo flet më së miri se njerëzve të Kurtit u është shtrënguar aq shumë laku saqë e vetmja hapësirë e lirë u mbeten bota virtuale, përmes të cilës ngushëllohen për inferioritetin e tyre të përhershëm. 

*Autori është ish-aktivist i Vetëvendosje-s!

Marrë nga Epoka e Re, 16 qershor 2012, f.12

----------


## xfiles

Per mendimin tim albini eshte futja kot.

----------


## baaroar

> Per mendimin tim albini eshte futja kot.


Në përgjithësi këto "lëvizjet" në fillim duken shumë tërheqëse, si mbrojtëset më të denja të interesave të popullit, por në momentin që shndërrohen në parti politike, dmth përlyhen me llumin e politikës i humbasin ato vetitë e bukura. Imagjino një virgjëreshë e cila bën stazh në një bordello, sa e pastër do të jetë më vonë...
Me të vërtetë që politika bëhet brenda institucioneve, por interesat e popullit me ato të politikës, në të vërtetë, por me të vërtetë në të vërtetë fare ama, janë diametralisht të kundërta.

----------


## Llapi

Se kush eshte Albin Kurti ma se mieri e din ata qe e perkrahen e simpatizuen dhe e votuan
ndersa ne fund u turpruan dhe kurr e per jet Albini nuk do te munet as te perfaqsohet ne parlament ma
i ka zhgenjye qe te gjith perkrahsit e ti 
ka dasht te hy ne politik
e politika nuk behet
ner qebe me shki
nuk behet ne rrug me vez e domate te prishura
nuk bahet tuj sha miqet tan
nuk bahet pa pas fije ideje por vetem kundershtime
e shum e shum gabime te tina

----------


## Bolivari

> Në përgjithësi këto "lëvizjet" në fillim duken shumë tërheqëse, si mbrojtëset më të denja të interesave të popullit, por në momentin që shndërrohen në parti politike, dmth përlyhen me llumin e politikës i humbasin ato vetitë e bukura. Imagjino një virgjëreshë e cila bën stazh në një bordello, sa e pastër do të jetë më vonë...
> Me të vërtetë që politika bëhet brenda institucioneve, por interesat e popullit me ato të politikës, në të vërtetë, por me të vërtetë në të vërtetë fare ama, janë diametralisht të kundërta.


Nje nga postimet me te mira ne forum. Nje PELQEJ e madhe shkon per postimin tuaj, baaroar. Fatkeqsisht, shqiptaret pelqejne te tundohen prej ndenjave e pasioneve kur flasin per Kurtin dhe levizjen e tij qe ka hyre ne jeten institucionale. Ndjej fort keqardhje kur degjoj t'i mveshen lloj-lloj lajke kesaj levizjeje, a thua se ajo misheroka nje rol historik ne vetevete. Ashtu sikur argumentohet ne shkrimin qe solla me lart, Kurti sikur ka zbutur diskursin e tij: prej kohes kur eshte bere deputet, levizja e tij ka pushuar aktivitetet 'jo-korrekte'. Nuk shohim me demonstrata ku kerkohet vetevendosje, s'shohim me thirrje kunder pranise nderkombetare. Ne te vertete, e tere energjia e kesaj levizjeje eshte perqendruar vetem e vetem ne nderrimin formal te pushtetin, gjegjesisht ne zevendesimin e Thacit me Kurtin. Padyshim kjo s'eshte ajo cka prisnim nga levizja e Kurtit.

----------


## burimix

me albinin kurtin, kreshnik spahiun, koco danaj, dhe me ata qe ja thyen qafen serbit, do ribashkohet shqiperija. ata qe thone qe ne europe do bashkohemi... dhe me qindra ju aplauzojne.... siq duket nuk e kuptojne shqipen, ose nuk ndigjojne mire me vesh. ne europe do bashkohemi me greqine, me bullgarine, me serbine, pra menji fjale me shtetet e europes ku ne nji menyre edhe jemi te bashkuar, me qe edhe ne jemi ne europe. ne europe duhet te hyjme te bashkuar se pari ne si shqiptar, te bashkuar ne nji shtet, dhe me nji identitet qe e kemi, dhe ai eshte identiteti yn qe u lind dhe u rujt nga njerzit me te dashur te kombit tone. ata qe done te na tjetersojne... dhe trojet shqiptare do i tjetersojne... ata veq jan ne rrugen e djallit dhe ua plotesojne deshiren e 100-vjeqarit, sebo-slaveve dhe armiqeve te shqiptareve. ju pershendes juve te nderuar dhe rrespektuar komentator. kosova eshte shqiperi.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

> me albinin kurtin, kreshnik spahiun, koco danaj, dhe me ata qe ja thyen qafen serbit, do ribashkohet shqiperija. ata qe thone qe ne europe do bashkohemi... dhe me qindra ju aplauzojne.... siq duket nuk e kuptojne shqipen, ose nuk ndigjojne mire me vesh. ne europe do bashkohemi me greqine, me bullgarine, me serbine, pra menji fjale me shtetet e europes ku ne nji menyre edhe jemi te bashkuar, me qe edhe ne jemi ne europe. ne europe duhet te hyjme te bashkuar se pari ne si shqiptar, te bashkuar ne nji shtet, dhe me nji identitet qe e kemi, dhe ai eshte identiteti yn qe u lind dhe u rujt nga njerzit me te dashur te kombit tone. ata qe done te na tjetersojne... dhe trojet shqiptare do i tjetersojne... ata veq jan ne rrugen e djallit dhe ua plotesojne deshiren e 100-vjeqarit, sebo-slaveve dhe armiqeve te shqiptareve. ju pershendes juve te nderuar dhe rrespektuar komentator. kosova eshte shqiperi.



Plotesisht pajtohem me mendimin tend Burimix, pikerisht eshte keshtu sic thua.

Shqiptaret, kudo qe jane, e vecanarisht Shqiptaret e Kosoves duhen ta kene shume te qarte, se edhe pse ne Kosove jetojne rreth 95% Shqiptare, Kosova NUK eshte e Shqiptareve. Sepse me Pakon e Ahtisarit Kosova eshte e ndare ne DYSH, ku perpos pjeses VERIORE te Kosoves (Pjeses Veriore te Mitrovices dhe 3 komunat tjerat) qe kontrollohet nga Serbia permes strukturave te saja, ilegale, kriminele e okupuese, edhe pjeset tjera - enklavat tjera me shumice serbe: Gracanica, Shterpce, Komunat me shumice serbe ne Ana Morave, si dhe objektet fetare ortodokse, kane lidhje te ngushta me Veriun e Kosoves respketivisht Shtetin Serb (Beogradin). Ndersa pjeset tjera te Kosoves ku jane shumice absolute Shqiptare, eshte nen kontroll te organizmave nderkombetar sic jane EULEX, OSBE, KFOR, UNMIK etj.

Pra nese Shqiptaret duan qe Kosova te jete Shqiptare, ateherash kjo behet vetem ateher kur Kosova i Bashkangjitet Shtetit Ame SHQIPERISE.

Edhe nje gje duhet te kemi shume te kjarte se as BE-ja, por as vet Serbia, asnjehere nuk do i Pranojne DY Shtete Shqiptare, pra DY Shtet me Identitet te njejtet KOMBETAR, dhe per kete arsye, ca qarqe nderkombetare, por edhe me ndihmen e ca analisteve ne thonjeza (argat e spiun te ketyre qarqeve nderkombetare) sic jane: Halil Matoshi, Nexhmedin Spahiu e Mixhen Kelmendi, ndonese te tille ka edhe pak ma shume, me cdo kusht duan qe t'ja imponojne Shqiptareve te Koosves - krijimin e Kombit te ri Kosovar dhe Flamurin e Ahtisarit me Ngjyra Sllave dhe me 6 Yje, qe aspak fare nuk kane te bejne me historine e lavdishme te Kombit Shqiptar.

Mendoj qe tani eshte koha dhe momentin me vendimtar e historik do thoja, se Shqiptaret e Kosoves, por edhe ata ne Shtetin Ame Shqiperi, duhet qe me PA Asnje hezitimin duhet kerkuar Bashkimin e Kosoves me Shqiperine si hap i pare drejt Bashkimit Kombetar e te gjithe Shqiptareve ne trojet e tyre shekullore.

Pa Bashkimin e Shqiptareve ne nje Shtet te Vetem, as Bashkimi Europian nuk do jet Stabil asnjeherash, kete gje e kane te qarte si ne Bruksel, si ne Vashington, e si gjekundi tjeter. Kete gje duhet ta kene te kjarte edhe Shqiptaret. 

Ndersa per pushtetaret si ne Tirane, e si ne Prishtine, as qe nuk ja vlen te flasim. Vete fakti qe ne Shkup qe te gjithe, si Sala, si Hasha e Aliu para qindra e mijera Shqiptareve te Ilirides deklaruan se Shqiptaret do Bashkohen Para se te Hyjne ne BE, e me pastaj i ndrruan mendimet e tyre si ato te meparshmet, fakti tregon se Populli eshte ai qe do vendos per kete Bashkim Kombetar. Nuk jane as pushtetaret, nuk jane as te tjeret as BE-ja, as SHBA-te, e askush tjeter NUK Mund te ndaloje nje gje te tille  nese POPULLI Shqiptar Vendos per nje gje te Tille.

----------


## bili99



----------

